# Vivaldi movie



## 5alex7

I heard last year that a new movie about Vivaldi was being filmed. Does this film actually exist?

John


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

According to IMDB, it is going to be released soon:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0469879/


----------



## handlebar

Looks interesting. It is difficult for composer related films to do well. A few exceptions were Amadeus and Tous Les Matins du Monde.

Hope it does well.

Jim


----------



## marval

It is due out sometime in 2009. Here is a bit about it.

http://www.themovieinsider.com/movies/mid/2076/Vivaldi

Margaret


----------

